# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  how do you guys cook your ground beef?

## stunner5000pt

my parnts have been making it for a long time but theyre way is too 'paki' - that is TOO MANY CHEMICALS

you guys have any good recipes for cooking extra lean ground beef?

note that i am a relative stranger to the kitchen... but ill try anything!

----------


## fatale

Here I found this recipe in some site: ( I tried it and its pretty good)

* 2 pounds lean ground beef
* 1 onion, chopped
* 2 teaspoons minced garlic
* 1 small can black olives, sliced
* 1 (4 oz.) can diced green chili peppers
* 1 (10 oz.) can diced tomatoes with green chili peppers
* 2 1/2 cups red taco sauce
* 1 (16 oz.) can refried beans (Try fat free.)
* 12 (8 inch) flour tortillas
* 9 ounces shredded Cheddar cheese ( optional)

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. In a large skillet over medium heat, saut&#233; the ground beef for 5 minutes. Add the onion and garlic, and saut&#233; for 5 more minutes. Drain any excess fat. Add the olives (save some for the end), green chili peppers, tomatoes, taco sauce, and refried beans. Stir mixture thoroughly. Reduce heat to low and let simmer for 15 to 20 minutes. Spread a thin layer on the bottom of a 4-quart casserole dish.

Cover with a layer of tortillas, followed by more meat mixture, then a layer of cheese. Repeat tortilla, meat, and cheese layers until all of the tortillas are used, ending with a layer of the meat and cheese on top. Sprinkle with the saved black olives. Bake for 20-30 minutes or until cheese is slightly brown and bubbly.

----------


## fatale

Ground turkey have less fat than ground beef

----------


## JohnboyF

Ahh Stunner my parents are just like that too.. Damn Tandoori Masala.!!!!

I just eat my beef plain honestly. I just put it in a baking dish with some onions and cook it.

----------


## dsw222

i'll give this thread a big 2 year old bump  :Smilie: 

i either just make burgers with it on the foreman, OR a tastier alternative is to brown it in the skillet with a pack or 2 of taco meat seasoning. then i put it over shredded lettuce. it doesnt need dressing or anything... yummy

----------


## mike954

i eat ground turkey lean and i make it with taco seasoning real low cals and fat

----------


## spywizard

fry it slowly, then empty it into a strainer, run hot water over it to remove even more fat..

add peppers and onions.. good eats.. but still not the best choice..

----------


## TatMan

The walmart near me sells 96% lean beef. Good stuff and hardly any fat in it. I like cookin it on a foreman grill with spices so it drains the grease as it cooks!

----------


## Gators

Publix sells Maverick brand burger, all natty and 4% fat. Not as tasty as ground round, but tolerable if you season it up enough. Got a good bit o venison burger left, but it's about 10% fat, venison is so lean you have to add fat or it's like dried turd.

----------


## Oki-Des

> Publix sells Maverick brand burger, all natty and 4% fat. Not as tasty as ground round, but tolerable if you season it up enough. Got a good bit o venison burger left, but it's about 10% fat, venison is so lean you have to add fat or it's like dried turd.


I love Maverick!

If you are not use to cooking steaks or beef, one thing to keep in mind is that you are not supposed to flip it back and forth. You cook one side until you think it is half done, and then flip it one time and cook the rest. 

I do not know why, but do know there is a reason for it. 
Good luck!

----------


## MR_T

I buy the wallmart ground beef, cook it on a skillet with pam, some onions, pepers and some seasoning and just man that shit up

----------

